# 0137 und 0180 Nummer wurden gewählt Firma will Adresse um eine Rechnung zu bezahlen!?



## Unregistriert (28 April 2007)

Hallo,

Einer meiner Arbeitskollegen muß sich einen Spass gemacht haben und hat eine Mittagsschicht lang zwei Servicenummern aus der Bildzeitung mit meinem Handy angewählt!

01377370633 00:10 1,06 €
01803333952 04:00 1,41 €

Nun habe ich schon 2 Anrufe von irgendeiner Firma erhalten in dem ich unfreundlich aufgefordert wurde meine Adresse rauszurücken damit mir eine Rechnung zugestellt werden kann da es seid diesem Jahre Plicht ist etc bla bla.
Das erste mal habe ich eine Phantasieadresse  angegeben beim Zweiten mal wurde mir erzählt das die Rechung zurückgekommen ist und ich wohl wissentlich falsche Angaben gemacht haben soll! Stimmt  Falls ich jetzt nicht die richtige Adresse rausrücken sollte wird die Sache der Rechtsabteilung übergeben und Strafanzeige gestellt!

Was soll ich davon halten? Ist damit zu rechnen das ich irgend ein Anwaltsschreiben etc bekomme. Ist sowas üblich muß ich tatsächlich irgendwas bezahlen? Der Verein hat nur meine Handynummer aber weder meinen Namen noch meine Anschrift!

Bitte um rasche Hilfe damit ich die Sache mit meinem Anwalt klären kann!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Greenhorn (28 April 2007)

*AW: 0137 und 0180 Nummer wurden gewählt Firma will Adresse um eine Rechnung zu bezahl*

Eine erste Maßnahme wäre es schon, wenn du dein Händie in Zukunft nicht mehr unbeaufsichtigt rumliegen lässt ...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2007)

*AW: 0137 und 0180 Nummer wurden gewählt Firma will Adresse um eine Rechnung zu bezahl*

Danke,da wäre ich fast nicht selber drauf gekommen,ist halt passiert man vertraut seinen Kollegen ein wenig!

Nun bräuchte ich richtige Tipps,Erfahrungen etc.


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2007)

*AW: 0137 und 0180 Nummer wurden gewählt Firma will Adresse um eine Rechnung zu bezahl*

Diese Firmen mit ihren unglaublich dreisten Angeboten beruhigen sich auch wieder. Nach ein paar erfolglosen Anrufen zur Adressermittlung wird der "Kunde" i. d. R. ausgebucht. Man sollte aber generell aufpassen, wem man zukünftig seine Adresse unter der selben Nummer mitteilt.

Zum Thema Strafanzeige kann angemerkt werden, dass das unsinn ist. Jeder kann jedem anonymen Anrufer falsche oder fremde Daten mitteilen - das ist keine Straftat. Von Anzeigen aus dem Lager der Anbieter habe ich ohnehin noch nichts gehört, zumal deren Angebot an sich schon sehr umstritten, wenn nicht gar unzulässig zu bewerten ist.
In deinem Fall wurde wahrscheinlich Erotik über eine Festnetz- oder Mobilfunknummer angeboten. Zur Abrechnung solcher Dienste hat der Gesetzgeber gem. dem TDG die 0900er Nummerngasse vorgesehen. Wenn nun ein Unternehmen meint, das anders neu erfundene Rad zu seinen Gunsten einsetzen zu müssen, dann ist das zwar machbar, doch das Unternehmen muss mit dem Ausfall seines Zahlungsanspruches rechnen. Es ist nämlich sehr fraglich, ob die Erfordernisse des BGB für derartige Leistungsabrechnungen überhaupt rechtmäßig umgesetzt werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2007)

*AW: 0137 und 0180 Nummer wurden gewählt Firma will Adresse um eine Rechnung zu bezahl*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Einer meiner Arbeitskollegen muß sich einen Spass gemacht haben und hat eine Mittagsschicht lang zwei Servicenummern aus der Bildzeitung mit meinem Handy angewählt!



Als erstens würde ich die Arbeitskollegen zur Brust nehmen. Ich persönlich würde diese Firma ignorieren, da ich schon für die Nummer bezahlt habe.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2007)

*AW: 0137 und 0180 Nummer wurden gewählt Firma will Adresse um eine Rechnung zu bezahl*

Sagt mal, geht eure oder meine Uhr falsch?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2007)

*AW: 0137 und 0180 Nummer wurden gewählt Firma will Adresse um eine Rechnung zu bezahl*



Reducal schrieb:


> Zum Thema Strafanzeige kann angemerkt werden, dass das unsinn ist. Jeder kann jedem anonymen Anrufer falsche oder fremde Daten mitteilen - das ist keine Straftat. Von Anzeigen aus dem Lager der Anbieter habe ich ohnehin noch nichts gehört, zumal deren Angebot an sich schon sehr umstritten, wenn nicht gar unzulässig zu bewerten ist.
> In deinem Fall wurde wahrscheinlich Erotik über eine Festnetz- oder Mobilfunknummer angeboten. Zur Abrechnung solcher Dienste hat der Gesetzgeber gem. dem TDG die 0900er Nummerngasse vorgesehen. Wenn nun ein Unternehmen meint, das anders neu erfundene Rad zu seinen Gunsten einsetzen zu müssen, dann ist das zwar machbar, doch das Unternehmen muss mit dem Ausfall seines Zahlungsanspruches rechnen. Es ist nämlich sehr fraglich, ob die Erfordernisse des BGB für derartige Leistungsabrechnungen überhaupt rechtmäßig umgesetzt werden.



i. d. R. ausgebucht!? Welches Neu erfundene Rad,meinst du genau? Wie gesagt beide angegebene Nummern wurde angerufen!
Die Rechnung soll eine Höhe von 49 Euro betragen,warum auch immer eine solche Summe! Die Srfafanzeige soll ja nicht gestellt werde wegen meinen falschen Adresseangaben sondern weil die gestellte Rechnung von mir bezhalt werden soll!
Also du meinst/glaubst nicht das eine Strafverfahren eingeleitet wird damit die an ihre 49 Euro (wie auch immer die zusammen kommen) eingeleitet wird?


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 April 2007)

*AW: 0137 und 0180 Nummer wurden gewählt Firma will Adresse um eine Rechnung zu bezahl*

Durch den Anruf dieser Nummern könnte zB die Telefonnummer verifiziert werden. Anhand der Telefonnummer wird dann geschaut, wer die Rechnung kriegt. Da der Betrag 49 Euro ist, klingt das nicht nach dem "Düsseldorfer Modell", aber die Art der Abrechnung wird halt von verschiedenen Anbietern praktiziert. Ich nenne diese Masche "Dänen-Billing". Zu den Dänen würden auch die 49 Euro passen (und DTMS als Nummernanbieter auch, wenn man das so sagen darf).

Über den vom Anrufer bezahlten Anruf wird nach Ansicht der Anbieter ein Vertrag abgeschlossen über 49 Euro. Nur: Hast Du den Vertrag geschlossen? Nein. Also. Die 49 Euro kommen vermutlich über die 01803-Nummer, aber genauere Auskünfte könnte nur der geben, der telefoniert hat.

Da Zeitungen wie die BILD und andere da gut mitverdienen, läuft dieser "Graubereich des Mehrwertes" offenbar zur allseitigen Zufriedenheit (mit Ausnahme der Betroffenen).

Also: Wenn Dein Arbeitskollege das zahlen will, kann er's ja gerne tun. Aber hat er denn das Gefühl gehabt, einen Vertrag über 49 Euro abzuschliessen oder wollte er Dich ärgern für ~1 Euro Telefongebühren?

Frag doch mal, wem diese Nummern gehören, wenn es Dich interessiert
01803333*** --> das weiß die Bundesnetzagentur www.bnetza.de (mail mal an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de - ist nicht ganz richtig, kommt aber an. Und vergiss Deinen Namen & Adresse nicht.)



> Sei willkommen auf Deutschlands aufregendster Sexline, hier erwarten dich Frauen, die Spass am Sex haben


das is deine 49-Euro-Nummer... (aber zum Dokumentieren habe ich keine Lust heute)

01377370633 --> Das weiß die DTMS AG ( qm(at)dtms.de )


----------

